# Backing Question



## Capt Ron (Jul 29, 2006)

Greetings campers, I was practicing backing my trailer nad I was afraid my turning was getting too sharp. I feared the hitch and truck were gonna "pinch" or something. How sharp can you turn while backing a trailer? Can the trailer and truck surpass 90 degrees when backing? 

Also, my trailer tires were doing a funny thing. The trailer has two axles and one wheel slants in  towards the trailer at the top of the tire while the other seems to slant away from the trailer in a tight turn when backing.

Thanks in advance and see you on down the road.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 29, 2006)

Re: Backing Question

The tire slant is normal Ron.  Is your truck a short wheel base?


----------



## Capt Ron (Jul 30, 2006)

Re: Backing Question

It's a standard crew cab GMC Sierra.


----------



## hertig (Jul 31, 2006)

Re: Backing Question

Each trailer/truck combination is different.  Your best bet is to get in a big parking lot or other area with lots of room and then cut it sharply while backing.  After each small increment of backing, check the clearance between the corner of the pickup and the trailer.  For travel trailers, check the hitch angle; it is unlikely that you will be able to get close to 90 degrees.  For a 5th wheel, also check the pin box and side rail (extended pin boxes - this is the place my trailer and truck first met up) and, particularly with a short bed, the corner of the upper part of the fiver and the truck cab.  If the latter case is a problem, a sliding hitch may fix it.


----------



## bazzer (Aug 16, 2006)

Re: Backing Question

Capn Ron, this is the reason I'm messing about with rear steer,(see slideout )so the rear end will point to where you want to park it and not scuff the tyres, It will also help when paralell parking the idea is that I will be abel to steer the trailer independantly from the truck but that it will failsafe when the controll is released, anyway I bet by now you can back that rigg into a hole thats 2" wider than your rigg,pactice makes perfect eh,and some big dents, happy RVing     :laugh:


----------

